# Sad News



## Zee (Mar 13, 2007)

To All that new Loppy 

Loppy died about half an hour ago. I dont know why as yet. 

I had her at the vets and they said she had a bronticis like infection.They gave her antibiotics, but unfortunately it was too late. 

She had been fighting all night. She didnt have enough fight left in her. 

I told her it was okay to go, and she took her last breathe and died in my arms. 

I am completely heartbroken. She was my angel, my little fatty. 

I will miss her terribly. The tears are still streaming as i am writing this. 

will write something for her when i can think straight.

Zee


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Zee...I'm so sorry. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

I read this quote and it helped me when I lost Ginger..

"Grief is the price we pay for love."

I realized that although I was grieving - it was worth it to have had that love for even a short time.

Peg


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 14, 2007)

Zee, I am so sorry for your loss. I really miss seeing pictures of your beautiful furries. ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry sweetheart. It seems I'm saying that too much lately.

Loppy-Feel Free, In the Arms of the Lord.:mrsthumper::rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Zee. :welcome2

So sorry to hear Loppy pasted away. :sad:
It must be terrible for you to go through this. 
Loppy wasnever alone as your love helpedher cross over the Rainbow. 
Binky Free Little Girl. :bunnyangel:

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh, Zee, I'm so sorry to hear about Loppy. 

You gave her a wonderful life and I'm sure she knew how much she was loved. 

Laura


----------



## Zee (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. I don´t know what to say.

*To Lop*

You came into our lives, to fill a blank hole. You soon became the boss of us all.

You were gentle, kind and loving in so many ways.

Children loved you, and you loved them . You never hurt anything, even when you had your whiskers pulled.

Now that blank hole is back, and a piece of my heart is gone.

The way you fought those last few hours, I will never forget. You letme knew when it was time to go. I held you in my arms, looked into youreyes, and for a moment, I knew you were saying goodbye.

My Dear Lop, I will never forget, The last breathe that you took. Youwaited until I said it was okay to go. You snuggled yourself into me,to let me know it was okay, and that you would be okay.

Binky free, my dear Lop.

You will always hold a special place in my heart, that it just for you alone.

Lots of Love and bunny kisses

Mummy, Loo and Poppy



Some of my favourite pictures of Lop


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh noooo... I just saw this... Not Loppy!! 

I'm so very sorry Zee! That's so tragic. :cry2



:rip:



sas :cry4:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2007)

I am so sorry.

~~Ali


----------



## Michaela (Mar 14, 2007)

Binky free at the Bridge Loppy....:rainbow:

What a beautiful girl :sad:


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Loppy.

Binky free Loppy, binky free...

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Mar 15, 2007)

Not Loppy! I'm so sorry Zee. 

How are your other girls? Are they okay?

ink iris:


----------



## Zee (Mar 15, 2007)

The other 2 are ok.

Loo keeps looking around for Lop, and going to the places where she used to sleep and laying there.

Poppy is fine, she is being a tower of strength for Loo, giving her lots of cuddles and kisses.

Lop will be buried today in my neighbours garden, so I will be able to visit her, anytime.

I had a nice sign from her this morning, to let me know she is safe and well.


----------



## JimD (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry Zee 

...binky free Loppy

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:

~Jim


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh Zee, I am so sorry to hear about Loppy - I know how much you love your babies. Give Loo and Poppy a cuddle from me!

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh Zee...I'm so so sorry.:bigtears:I always loved you buns so much.

Binkie free Loppy.:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------

